# Can Burton Cartel EST Binding Work On A Non EST Board?



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

NO

10char blah blalh


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Simple answer is no 

But Check here: 

Customer Service M6 | Burton Snowboards


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ekb18c said:


> NO
> 
> 10char blah blalh


This. Only channel.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Just buy the regular non-EST Cartels.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The very reason why I'd never buy EST!!!!!


----------

